# Omega Geneve Dynamic Redial?



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently bid on, won, and received an Omega Geneve Dynamic. I hadn't done much research ahead of time, but the seller had good reviews and excellent pictures of the watch case and movement.

It has the 601 calibre movement in good shape, but after doing further research I think it's a redial? I couldn't find any others with Arabic numerals. What do you guys think? Apologies for the blurry photo.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

That type of Dynamic came with a huge variety of dials and loads more have been added subsequently as repaints.

Personally I think you are right and that is a repaint and because of the way it has been done it makes it look a bit short-handed to my eye.

The only way to be more certain is to look at the case number and consult the Omega database which may have a picture of how it was supposed to look ex factory.

Having said that if you didn't pay much and you like it then maybe it doesn't matter too much.

Generally a repaint will knock value compared to a completely original item.

Noticing where you live it is possible it was something done by a local stockist?


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Appreciate the response. I'll have to do some additional research against the database. The amount I paid was quite low and I still like the watch (and it had a brand new Omega crystal).

I don't think the repaint is of recent vintage based on the looks of it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i think it may be repainted - i've never seen the numbered dial before. This is a good piece on this model

http://omegaforums.net/attachments/omega-geneve-dynamic-i-pdf.459/


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've seen that piece before too, very good read. I've now had an issue with the crown falling out of the watch...which I don't think I can get back in without removing the crystal. The seller has offered to allow me to return so I think I'll go about that instead. I like the watch, but not if it's going to have multiple issues.


----------

